# Ariana <3



## deerui (Mar 26, 2015)

So, I'm going to the Ariana grande butera concert on April 3rd, 2015 - 4/3/15

so, whats your opinion on her?







​


----------



## Mariah (Mar 26, 2015)

She's annoying and her music sucks.


----------



## tobi! (Mar 26, 2015)

Mariah said:


> She's annoying and her music sucks.



Basically what I was gonna type...


----------



## Ghost Soda (Mar 26, 2015)

I love her hair.~


----------



## matcha (Mar 26, 2015)

ariana is so bland and her childish/sexy persona is so embarrassing


----------



## Amyy (Mar 26, 2015)

shes a brat


----------



## Zane (Mar 26, 2015)

I like the couple songs of hers I've heard but Idk anything about her as a person.


----------



## deerui (Mar 26, 2015)

I expected this, but I will always love her and her music uvu


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Mar 26, 2015)

She's really annoying and I don't think she's a good role model. She's going to be the next Miley Cyrus lol jk but I don't like her one bit. Sorry not sorry but she's simply boring.


----------



## Ragdoll (Mar 26, 2015)

her voice changed and i dont like it im srry..


----------



## deerui (Mar 26, 2015)

00ToxicLove00 said:


> she's simply boring.



Well, I honestly rather her than people that are too much

super big fake lashes, 30 punds of makeup crazy music videos, stupid outfits, aka trixie mattel  it's just stupid, honestly


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Mar 26, 2015)

deerui said:


> Well, I honestly rather her than people that are too much
> 
> super big fake lashes, 30 punds of makeup crazy music videos, stupid outfits, aka trixie mattel  it's just stupid, honestly



She's a drag queen sweetie it's part of doing drag. :3


----------



## Heartcore (Mar 26, 2015)

00ToxicLove00 said:


> She's a drag queen sweetie it's part of doing drag. :3



Lmaoooooooooooooooo

Anyway, my opinion on Ari: I actually really love her music. I think it's pretty great sounding, and I usually like her popular songs on the radio. My problem with her lies with her attitude. Multiple sources have confirmed that Ariana acts like a HUGE diva. I get it, she's very popular, pretty, and she's rich now. But that gives her no right to stomp out on photo shoots, treat people like ****, and ignore her fans-AKA the people who made her famous. She's no where near diva status, and she definitely needs to cool it in the diva department.

Not to mention her brother, Miss Frankie...who is probably the most annoying homosexual on this good green earth aside from Perez Hilton, of course. I can not STAND Miss Frankie. He's like 46 and has pink hair and dresses like a my life sized gay Ken Doll. It ain't cute Miss Frankie, it ain't cute.


----------



## deerui (Mar 26, 2015)

Ahh, thanks!

And, I do disagree with the ignoring her fans. 
Being famous like her, you can't answer to everyone!
I have seen her follow instagram fanpages and even 
reply to some twitter comments
that are not from other famous people


----------



## yosugay (Mar 26, 2015)

shes pretty, thats all i know about her


----------



## June (Mar 26, 2015)

she's alright. i'm pretty lukewarm about her, like- her music doesn't grate at my ears when i hear it in public but i wouldn't go looking for it on my own time/purchase her music/what have you. i have friends who are fans of hers though and are excited to go to her concert in manila this august. but all in all, she's just a person ?? i guess. i wouldn't peg her down as anything just because of face value, but i'm not excusing some of what other people have said about their experiences with her either. even if she is famous, i think she's still entitled to her bit of humanity, lol.  

in any case, have fun at the concert!! the arrangements of most of her stuff are pretty upbeat, and tbh those kinds of song arrangements make for really good concerts, audio quality permitting


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 26, 2015)

her voice lends itself pretty well to the new pop-music-with-dubstep-background craze, which I can appreciate... and despite attitude and being a diva, she can really sing... I don't know how she does in concert live, but I hope she's good! There isn't a lick of popular music though in any of the music threads on here, so as soon as I saw this post I knew you would have a lot of "mehs" lol! plus she did a collab with Iggy, so I'm all about that!

....and oh yeah, she's frickin' hot too!


----------



## Sanaki (Mar 26, 2015)

annoying as ****


----------



## Diamondarcadia (Mar 26, 2015)

I just don't care for Ariana, her acting on that stupid kids show makes me want to jump out of a window. I know that's her character but... Ugh. Plus her music is OKAY at best, all that high pitched squealing she does is annoying as heck, along with her hair that she either puts in a ponytail with a bow... or let's down with no style. Girl do something with that hair! You are not 10 years old!


----------



## EmmaFrost (Mar 26, 2015)

Heartcore said:


> Not to mention her brother, Miss Frankie...who is probably the most annoying homosexual on this good green earth aside from Perez Hilton, of course. I can not STAND Miss Frankie. He's like 46 and has pink hair and dresses like a my life sized gay Ken Doll. It ain't cute Miss Frankie, it ain't cute.


Best post, you win.
Frankie Grande is the most horrible, vile, ridiculously vapid human being ever ughhhh.

As for his sister, I've liked some of her songs, but it's really awkward when she tries to be seductive/sexy, her live performances lately haven't been good at all, and if she's truly rude to people, she's as terrible as her brother.


----------



## Heartcore (Mar 26, 2015)

deerui said:


> Ahh, thanks!
> 
> And, I do disagree with the ignoring her fans.
> Being famous like her, you can't answer to everyone!
> ...



here & here


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Mar 26, 2015)

Heartcore said:


> here & here



Smh on Ariana.....she's just heartless and cruel


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Mar 26, 2015)

Ariana Grande's music is probably my favorite pop music.Plus she is gorgeous


----------



## alesha (Mar 26, 2015)

deerui said:


> So, I'm going to the Ariana grande butera concert on April 3rd, 2015 - 4/3/15
> 
> so, whats your opinion on her?
> 
> ...


Eeeek!!! Wow!!!!!!! My fave celeb!!!!!!!!! Take me! (Well... maybe not...but...)
I think to people who hate her-shut up, your just jelous..well not again...but...I would if I thought like that...just don't like swearing and won't swear, even if I'm really tempted.


----------



## boujee (Mar 26, 2015)

The media will do anything to downgrade a celebrity.
They're human themselves, so?
She's adorable and I heard a few of her songs that she feature with other singers but that's about it. I don't know her well to past judgment, who knows? Her fans are probably annoying af, just look at one direction.


----------



## alesha (Mar 26, 2015)

Nuclear Bingo said:


> Ariana Grande's music is probably my favorite pop music.Plus she is gorgeous



Thank you!!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Gamzee said:


> The media will do anything to downgrade a celebrity.
> They're human themselves, so?
> She's adorable and I heard a few of her songs that she feature with other singers but that's about it. I don't know her well to past judgment, who knows? Her fans are probably annoying af, just look at one direction.



I'm an ariana and 1d fan, so...thanx

- - - Post Merge - - -



Heartcore said:


> here & here



''Overheard'' and her DAD, parents say stuff like that.

- - - Post Merge - - -



00ToxicLove00 said:


> Smh on Ariana.....she's just heartless and cruel


No she's not!!


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 26, 2015)

Defend her all you want, she still makes some terribly annoying music with a personality to match. It made me mad when her and Mac Miller had some weird thing going on because he's pretty great but her.... Eh.


----------



## Nerd House (Mar 26, 2015)

*...who? Never heard of her.*


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Mar 26, 2015)

alesha said:


> Thank you!!!!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Girl calm down the OP asked for peoples opinions on her. No need to go crazy. Some of us like her some of us don't :3


----------



## Ghost Soda (Mar 26, 2015)

alesha said:


> Eeeek!!! Wow!!!!!!! My fave celeb!!!!!!!!! Take me! (Well... maybe not...but...)
> I think to people who hate her-shut up, your just jelous..well not again...but...I would if I thought like that...just don't like swearing and won't swear, even if I'm really tempted.



Please, people can dislike a person and/or their music without being "jelous".


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 26, 2015)

I think she's annoying and tries too hard to be cute, sexy, etc. It seems like she's trying to impress everyone instead of actually acting her age.


----------



## infinikitten (Mar 26, 2015)

The way I feel about Ariana Grande is the same way I feel about most of the big names these days: meh. Don't love, don't hate. Just in-between. I don't expend a lot of energy hating on pop stars, I'd rather spread the love, but I don't know anything about her and though I like a couple singles she's been featured on (like, the ones where she's collaborated with other artists) I don't really feel compelled to go learn enough about her to form some super emotionally-charged opinion. I am, however, really happy you're getting to see someone whose music you adore live, OP! I hope you have an awesome time ♥


----------



## deerui (Mar 26, 2015)

infinikitten said:


> The way I feel about Ariana Grande is the same way I feel about most of the big names these days: meh. Don't love, don't hate. Just in-between. I don't expend a lot of energy hating on pop stars, I'd rather spread the love, but I don't know anything about her and though I like a couple singles she's been featured on (like, the ones where she's collaborated with other artists) I don't really feel compelled to go learn enough about her to form some super emotionally-charged opinion. I am, however, really happy you're getting to see someone whose music you adore live, OP! I hope you have an awesome time ♥



I see why you feel that way, I don't really expect anyone to like her, its an opinion, of course. And, thanks so much, that made me really happy _especially considering im in really bad pain rn_


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 26, 2015)

I love her so much.

- - - Post Merge - - -




Spoiler: Ariana's best quote


----------



## tumut (Mar 26, 2015)

Victorious was a great show. She's really cute too, but not much else if you ask me.


----------



## honeymoo (Mar 26, 2015)

the hipsters on this thread who think it makes them look cool to hate pop music :^) ahhh 
anyway, i love ariana, she's been my idol and role model for a very very long time and i'll never stop supporting her.
she's an animal rights activist too which just makes her a thousand times better. her lil pups make my day. she's such a sweet person and if you buy into the diva rumor you need to get your own brain and stop being so close minded.


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 26, 2015)

Spoiler: Ariana Being Cute


----------



## Brackets (Mar 26, 2015)

honeymoo said:


> the hipsters on this thread who think it makes them look cool to hate pop music :^)



the OP asked for peoples opinion on Ariana. just because they don't like her sort of music, doesn't make them a hipster trying to be cool...


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Mar 26, 2015)

honeymoo said:


> the hipsters on this thread who think it makes them look cool to hate pop music :^) ahhh
> anyway, i love ariana, she's been my idol and role model for a very very long time and i'll never stop supporting her.
> she's an animal rights activist too which just makes her a thousand times better. her lil pups make my day. she's such a sweet person and if you buy into the diva rumor you need to get your own brain and stop being so close minded.



Just because some of us don't like Ariana does not mean we hate pop music. I personally love pop music but not her.


----------



## Aryxia (Mar 26, 2015)

She's pretty, but everything I've heard of her is just... unflattering, to put it gently.


----------



## EmmaFrost (Mar 26, 2015)

honeymoo said:


> the hipsters on this thread who think it makes them look cool to hate pop music :^) ahhh
> anyway, i love ariana, she's been my idol and role model for a very very long time and i'll never stop supporting her.
> she's an animal rights activist too which just makes her a thousand times better. her lil pups make my day. she's such a sweet person and if you buy into the diva rumor you need to get your own brain and stop being so close minded.



Disliking Ariana Grande doesn't make someone a hipster, jfc lol I love pop music, but I prefer British pop - Girls Aloud, The Saturdays, Sugababes, Sophie Ellis-Bextor, etc 

RIP good Britpop 2000-2012 :')


----------



## oreo (Mar 26, 2015)

She is really pretty but her attitude...


----------



## deerui (Apr 3, 2015)

EEP The concert is today <333


We got concert tickets, but, we won two extra so yayay







​


----------



## Bowie (Apr 3, 2015)

I think she's a very nice person. Her music isn't really my thing, but she seems like a genuine person, and I respect that.


----------



## oath2order (Apr 3, 2015)

Personally can't stand her


----------



## Celestefey (Apr 3, 2015)

Illyana said:


> Disliking Ariana Grande doesn't make someone a hipster, jfc lol I love pop music, but I prefer British pop - Girls Aloud, The Saturdays, Sugababes, Sophie Ellis-Bextor, etc
> 
> RIP good Britpop 2000-2012 :')



British pop? :') Lol, the bands you named there are barely even around anymore. I don't remember any of them making songs recently at all. They're hardly that popular, then. :x But most pop music is kind of ****ty right now. There was a time when I did like it, but it's gone downhill again now.

Don't really know much about Ariana Grande to be honest! She sort of appeared out of nowhere. :') And really haven't heard many of her songs. They're not my cup of tea, but I hope you have a nice time tonight! I've never been to a concert myself, actually. D: But everyone says they're really great experiences anyway.


----------



## Brackets (Apr 3, 2015)

Celestefey said:


> British pop? :') Lol, the bands you named there are barely even around anymore. I don't remember any of them making songs recently at all. They're hardly that popular, then.



err just because something isn't around any more doesn't mean it's not popular. ever heard of the Beatles? And they SAID rip so obviously weren't talking about now


----------



## EmmaFrost (Apr 3, 2015)

Brackets said:


> err just because something isn't around any more doesn't mean it's not popular. ever heard of the Beatles? And they SAID rip so obviously weren't talking about now



Seriously. Someone's reading comprehension is pitiful.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Apr 3, 2015)

Ariana did great at her concert, especially when JB forgot the lyrics. : P


----------



## infinikitten (Apr 3, 2015)

deerui said:


> EEP The concert is today <333
> 
> 
> We got concert tickets, but, we won two extra so yayay
> ...




Have fun


----------



## deerui (Apr 4, 2015)

it was amazing c':


----------



## Lady Timpani (Apr 4, 2015)

Oh wow have fun! 

I used to not like her music at all, but I've grown to like the couple of songs I've heard on the radio. Idk about her as a person, but it seems like she's gets harassed a lot by people online.

- - - Post Merge - - -



deerui said:


> it was amazing c':



Oh lol I just realized this thread is a little old. 

I'm glad you had fun though!


----------



## unravel (Apr 4, 2015)

She is annoying ***** who is trying to be cute in front of guys


----------



## Joy (Apr 4, 2015)

I use to like her but not anymore

Edit: Her attitude sucks but she can sing no doubt


----------



## samsquared (Apr 4, 2015)

Lmao, I like how that Daily Mail article says 





> "Ariana's underlings were also reported to have told Australian reporters they were not allowed to ask her about dating, her disastrous Nickelodeon show, a rumoured collaboration with Justin Bieber and, perhaps most bizarrely of all, _comparisons to Mariah Carey."_


Who is comparing her to Mariah Carey? Mariah's voice is whole and clear. Ariana's is nasally and shouty. 
Diva behaviour is never cute, but at least one of those people had the vocal chops to become a mega-star in the first place. <:
I mean, Ariana's singing is OK, but it needs more work- as does her attitude, it seems. Don't bite the hand that feeds you. >:

Edit//: I do like "The Way" though. What a great, but strange sample(Big Pun's "Still Not a Playa").


----------



## Tao (Apr 4, 2015)

I don't really know who she is but after a quick google search and half a youtube video:

- Her music sucks.

- To keep this child friendly, I would definitely let my Arbok battle her Cloyster.





honeymoo said:


> the hipsters on this thread who think it makes them look cool to hate pop music :^) ahhh



"You don't like thing, therefore you're a hipster and can't possibly genuinely dislike something"

~ Butthurt people, 2013 - present ~


----------



## dj_mask (Apr 4, 2015)

I'm so excited she announced the next leg of her tour and my city is listed! So exited!!!!


----------



## Improv (Apr 4, 2015)

she's pretty but i hate her music and her attitude so therefore i do not like her


----------



## dj_mask (Apr 4, 2015)

I agree that she's really pretty, but as a musician I have a lot of respect for her vocals, especially live.  She's fantastic live!  Her attitude is meh... but I don't personally know her so there's that haha


----------



## EmmaFrost (Apr 4, 2015)

LanceTheTurtle said:


> Who is comparing her to Mariah Carey? Mariah's voice *was* whole and clear.


Fixed that for you.

RIP Mariah's voice, 1990-2003


----------



## samsquared (Apr 4, 2015)

Illyana said:


> Fixed that for you.
> 
> RIP Mariah's voice, 1990-2003



lmaoooooooo
since we're using pokemon euphemisms, I am weezing


----------

